# One for the sparkies (or sparky adjacent) please



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Putting some soffit downlighters lights in, have IP65 GU10 holders but the bulbs won't be enclosed, there doesn't appear to be IP rated bulbs available, given IP65 can be installed in wet areas indoor like above showers, are normal GU10s OK?
I have lived places with standard GU10 over the bath so am assuming so?

I've seen garden and exterior uplighters where the bulbs are enclosed as they'd obviously be susceptible to water ingress but for semi sheltered downlighters, should be fine no?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

You will be fine :thumb:

If you are worried, could always add clear silicone to the area


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Fab, thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Bathrooms have differing requirements by zone. Have a gander here https://www.drench.co.uk/blog/how-to-guides/what-are-bathroom-electrical-zones


----------

